
Too Late to Protect the 2018 Elections. Here’s How the US Can Prepare for 2020 - tareqak
https://www.lawfareblog.com/its-too-late-protect-2018-elections-heres-how-us-can-prepare-2020
======
tareqak
Original title: "It’s Too Late to Protect the 2018 Elections. But Here’s How
the U.S. Can Prepare for 2020." (6? characters too long)

The author is Alex Stamos, former CSO at Facebook.

~~~
runesoerensen
Maybe just "How the U.S. Can Prepare for the 2020 Elections"

